# This a fascinating optical illusion



## Paco Dennis (Oct 13, 2021)

David Novick's Color Illusion Page: Occlusion Illusions​_"This page presents occlusion illusions. These are not Munker  illusion, but rather very simple illusions in which the same figure  appears to vary between foreground and background colors. In each  case, the ovals are identical but appear to be different with  respect to which color is the foreground.

In this occlusion illusion, the ovals are identical, but the  left appears red and the right appears blue.






The illusion works even if the background color is removed,    although the starkness removes some of the    magic. Again, both ovals are identical.





Just for fun, here's another occlusion illusion. As before,   the ovals are identical--this time with stripes of blue and   orange.





I note that adding black outlines to the ovals seems to  destroy the illusion completely."_





I am baffled by this, can someone explain what is happening here? I know the old zen saying..."You have become afraid of stick that you saw as a snake."

No, this is really weird. Halloween weird. 

More at : http://engineering.utep.edu/novick/colors/occlusion/


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 13, 2021)

*WOW!*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2021)




----------

